

Ask HN: What goes into a great startup blog? What do you like to read? - mi3law

Recently we started a blog for our company, to share our experiences as we go through Techstars NYC.<p>It got me wondering-- what is worth writing about in a startup blog, considering every startup seems to have one? What would you like to read? What is missing from other startup blogs?<p>Would love to hear any thoughts.<p>(Specifcally for us, our audience is node.js developers who would be interested in a dev platform and next gen PaaS. Here is our first post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitly.com&#x2F;lsq-b1)
======
junecpy
I think a startup blog should communicate a personality, the thoughts, value
and experience of the particular startup. Obviously for the content side,
you're going to write about your product. But while your product evolves, can
I read the growth? For instance, would be great to write about new features as
solving more problems for developers or making their lives a bit easier. Good
luck. Hope the blog becomes a venue where audience witness your growth. :)

~~~
mi3law
Thanks for the response! I really appreciate it.

Very interesting thoughts. Makes perfect sense-- if a startup's blog doesn't
show the startup's growth, it would be like a baby who doesn't age-- boring.

Thank you!

